# Hi Point .45 JHP



## berettatoter

Ok guys, Hi Point, har har har! Seriously though, I purchased a HP in .45 ACP last week, and finally shot it today. I am blown away at how accurately I shot this 200$(NIB) pistol. I ran 100 rounds thru the gun with zero malfunctions, zero. The gun will be used for a house gun only because the damn thing weighs around 45 onces when loaded up, and is uglier than hell, but it shoots like a house on fire. I ran 230 grain ball and JHP ammo down the tube, from 12 yards, and was shooting 1.5" - nine shot groups - offhand! I will probably be lucky to run 300 rounds a year through this gun, but I now feel I have found the "house handgun" that not only I can grab at a moments notice, but one that my wife will use if I am not at home. She shot two magazines (18 rounds) thru it and, other than the weight, was really happy with her results. It is the only .45 ACP that she said she would shoot again and again.:smt033


----------



## charger5579

Good deal man! I own a hi point 9 mm, have prob close to 1000 rounds now and never a problem other than shooting reloads. I bought it because it was 149 bucks and i wanted to see how a cheap gun like that would perform.. I would never carry it or use it for protection but if it was all a man had, go for it.


----------



## berettatoter

charger5579 said:


> Good deal man! I own a hi point 9 mm, have prob close to 1000 rounds now and never a problem other than shooting reloads. I bought it because it was 149 bucks and i wanted to see how a cheap gun like that would perform.. I would never carry it or use it for protection but if it was all a man had, go for it.


Thats good to see at least one other person admits to owning one of these pistols. The Aluminum/Zinc alloy slides are such that I would bet to get maybe four to five thousand rounds out of them, but I seriously doubt I will put that much thru this pistol in my lifetime. Like I said before, I will be lucky to put two to three hundred rounds per year thru it and it will not get carried. I keep it in a drawer for us to use JIC. Good to hear that you have got that many rounds thru your 9. I hope that my .45 holds up well too.:watching:


----------



## Holly

Good to hear something nice about these.


----------



## berettatoter

Well, I have been kicking around the idea of having a "house" handgun for a long time. I knew I would not carry the gun and it would probably not get taken to the range, but infrequently, and I did not want to spend tons of money on it. I chose the .45 ACP from the performance of the round in FMJ form, so naturally I went to the .45 ACP from my military background and knowing I did not want a .40 or 9mm due to the fact that those rounds most certainly will probably "blow thru" a target, with the bullet being in ball form. The .45 ACP can, but it has a solid reputation of being a man stopper in ball rounds. I know it could still blow thru a human body, but I also know from practical experience that it will deliver more energy than the others will, while in FMJ form. I felt that the Hi Point has a good enough reputation, from others that I know own them, that it would fit the bill for this type of gun and what it will be used for. Time will tell, and it is always a little bit of a gamble when buying inexpensive guns, but I am happy with the purchase so far. I could not believe how accurate it was - that blew me away.


----------



## sjlarson

*may not be for "gun snobs", but I like it*



berettatoter said:


> Ok guys, Hi Point, har har har! Seriously though, I purchased a HP in .45 ACP last week, and finally shot it today. I am blown away at how accurately I shot this 200$(NIB) pistol. I ran 100 rounds thru the gun with zero malfunctions, zero. The gun will be used for a house gun only because the damn thing weighs around 45 onces when loaded up, and is uglier than hell, but it shoots like a house on fire. I ran 230 grain ball and JHP ammo down the tube, from 12 yards, and was shooting 1.5" - nine shot groups - offhand! I will probably be lucky to run 300 rounds a year through this gun, but I now feel I have found the "house handgun" that not only I can grab at a moments notice, but one that my wife will use if I am not at home. She shot two magazines (18 rounds) thru it and, other than the weight, was really happy with her results. It is the only .45 ACP that she said she would shoot again and again.:smt033


I have a variety of handguns, rifles, shotguns and wanted a 45 to add to my ammo stockpile for the, in my opinion, inevitable zombie apocalypse. I did not want to spend a lot of bucks so I gave the Hi-Point 45 a try. I am happy with the guns reliability and accuracy out to 15 yards (most handgun fights occur at 3-7 yards) and, other than its failure to feed hollow point ammo (two brands so far), it is well worth the $200 I paid for it. yes, it's far too heavy to carry, but its fine for a house gun and will serve me well. So, now I'm handgun ready with 22/22 mag, 38/357, 9mm, and my Hi-Point 45 house gun.


----------



## rex

If it ever does puke on you,you can bludgeon them to submission.Sorry,had to :smt170


----------



## paratrooper

Glad to hear that you like it and that it performs well. 

Nothing wrong with the price either. :smt033


----------



## berettatoter

Well, as an update. The JHP has ran 1,050 rounds down range, with only one FTE and three FTF. This was with 165 grain JHP ammo. It still is ugly, but is still running like a champ.:smt1099


----------



## wolfman

Just tried out my new .45 JHP and I am very impressed. Only ran 50 rounds of Silver Bear 230 gr but had no problems. Very accurate. Easy to aim. Good trigger pull. Don't know why people are bashing this as too heavy (although I am 6'7"). Grips fit very well and I put all rounds in 2" group at 5-10 yards. My opinion is very solid handgun for $200.


----------



## paratrooper

I was thinking about buying a CZ, as I've heard good stuff about them. 

But, with all the hot talk about Hi-Point, I'm thinking I'm going to have to get one. 










Just kidding.....I'd never forgive myself. :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1

What's a "house gun"?

How does it differ from any other self-protection gun?

Is a "house gun" one that you keep in a drawer or cabinet, somewhere in your home, so you have to run somewhere and quickly dig it out in a dire emergency?

That's really bad tactics: If you're not wearing it, you won't have it when you really need it.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

Steve M1911A1 said:


> What's a "house gun"?
> 
> How does it differ from any other self-protection gun?
> 
> Is a "house gun" one that you keep in a drawer or cabinet, somewhere in your home, so you have to run somewhere and quickly dig it out in a dire emergency?
> 
> That's really bad tactics: If you're not wearing it, you won't have it when you really need it.


I call mine my "sleep gun". On the night table as I go to sleep". Back in the drawer after I get up. 
The shotgun stands there permanently. Hidden from view from the doorway. But very handy.
The "sleep gun's" purpose is to provide a "delay" if the dogs fail to alert me, and the SHTF really fast.

I have a great deal of faith in the dogs. Our County Deputies are really good too. But, their average response time here in the boonies is 45 minutes.

I have plenty of other handguns that just beg me to carry them around the house. "Me !", "No, ME !", "NO, NO, ME !!, ME !!" etc. :mrgreen:


----------



## qwiksdraw

berettatoter said:


> ?..The Aluminum/Zinc alloy slides are such that I would bet to get maybe four to five thousand rounds out of them, but I seriously doubt I will put that much thru this pistol in my lifetime. ....:


It's got a lifetime warranty. Send it back and get a new slide.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

qwiksdraw said:


> It's got a lifetime warranty. Send it back and get a new slide.


I think that the actual problem is not knowing exactly when the Zymak slide will disintegrate.

It would be truly unfortunate, if it picked the climax of a fire fight to self-destruct.


----------



## Philco

I've never heard the siren song of the Hi-Point myself but I'm glad to know you have one and you're happy with it. From all I've been able to glean about the Hi-Point line of pistols, they are good, reliable shooters but are way too heavy to be carried. Sounds like you've found a use for one and I'm happy for you. 
I do think Steve makes an excellent point that, in this day of home invasions, it is best to never be more than an arms length away from your weapon. 
Is this your first .45 ACP ?


----------



## dman1979

well, if it waited till the fire fight then I guess its game over anyways!!


----------



## CustomCreator

*Custom HiPoint .45*

For a couple months now I have been contemplating buying a Hi Point pistol. I finally did and figured I'd do a little work to it. I was a little hesitant because I had heard that they make the heavy xanax slide in order to keep it functioning properly I.e. feeding, extracting etc. But I ignored the naysayers and went about customizing this little turd. I manually milled down the top and side of the slide then CNC milled a kryptek design into either side of the slide .035 deep. I then CNC ported the top. Probably took about a pound of of the damn thing lol. Well here's some pics of it as is. Still need to mill the slide for incorporation of an RMR/cut sight. Also will cerakote it with a sand shaded color. Aggressive stipple makes the otherwise slippery grip manageable. Will upload pics when its all said and done. Took it out yesterday and it shot perfectly. Shot Federal 230gr fmj round with aluminum case put about 50 rounds thru it.


----------



## Tangof

The .45 HiPoint led to one of the most embarrassing things I've seen on a firing range. When H.R. 218 (LEOSA) kicked in, I was tasked to Range Master several sessions LEO's both Federal and State could fire there now legal off duty gun's. Most showed up with S&W, Ruger and the like. Two guy's , however had decked out Kimber's, really high dollar for a working LEO. One man rather reluctantly brought his HiPoint to the line. The rules were to raise your hand in the event of a mal-function. To everyone's surprise, the two Kimber guy's were raising their hands on almost every magazine while the HiPoint kept on pumping them out. I found out later that the Kimber's really needed an extended break in period to be reliable, but the cheepy HiPoint worked right out of the box. Talk about two guy's getting ribbed!


----------



## miketx60

This is what you gun firearm discrimination! HiPoint firearms matter! I hope the gun is not black!


----------



## win231

berettatoter said:


> Well, as an update. The JHP has ran 1,050 rounds down range, with only one FTE and three FTF. This was with 165 grain JHP ammo. It still is ugly, but is still running like a champ.:smt1099


If it's a house gun, I wouldn't shoot it any more. It's nearing the end of its life.


----------



## SigmaBoy

The HiPoint is certainly an interesting company. Based in good ol USA and with po folks in mind they made their firearms affordable to them. They may be made of Zamak but has steel where it's needed for durability. I used to have an HP 4095TS, a 40 cal carbine. It shot well and a serious problem to baddies.

I traded it and my Sigma 9mm in at the range to put my MP15 556 NATO (AR15) carbine in layaway. I kinda missed the HP because it was such a fun shooter.


----------



## NYGunAdvocate

Hi points rock. Several hundred rounds through my 45 and not a single issue and I didn't need to polish the ramp either.


----------



## NYGunAdvocate

Thank goodness for less than 2 bills you can get a new one. Can't beat that.


----------



## PT111Pro

I have a cheap gun for home protection too. SD40VE cost about the same than a HI-Point and works and works and works and works and works and works and works and works and works.......


----------



## joethebear

My family has owned several pistols and carbines. Only one carbine had a hole location issue on the bolt. The dealer exchanged it and handed my brother two magazines for his trouble.
from my experience they shoot better the I can.

Please be safe 
Joethebear


----------



## win231

charger5579 said:


> Good deal man! I own a hi point 9 mm, have prob close to 1000 rounds now and never a problem other than shooting reloads. I bought it because it was 149 bucks and i wanted to see how a cheap gun like that would perform.. I would never carry it or use it for protection but if it was all a man had, go for it.


Do I see a contradiction there? The gun went 1,000 rounds & never a problem, but....You would never carry it or use it for protection? Why not??


----------



## PT111Pro

win231 said:


> Do I see a contradiction there? The gun went 1,000 rounds & never a problem, but....You would never carry it or use it for protection? Why not??


Reality off.
That is simple, because we are all conditioned to misstrust our own eyes, our own feelings and experiences. We need for everything a Guru that tells yay or nay. It's what weapons we use, what bullets we carry, what soup we eat or what clothes we wearing.
We can't wear jeans that are cheap but fits and feels good because the Gurus tells us no, it's to cheap it's the wrong brand. We can't do that because than we feel left out and poor. No one is fee of that anymore.

But just said that, the C-9 is on the heavy side and the capacity of rounds is limited. The gun is for my taste too heavy to carry all day long. Other brands can do that far better. But home defence if someone got that gun, why the heck not. You squeeze the trigger that tool makes pang and hey it is really accurate.

Charger5579 is not to blame, it's is everyone of us. The Industry plays with our emotions like on a piano. When we would realize that and would find trust in our own observations, and experiences, the Industry would have so much less leverage over us and our lives.

Now - reality on again.


----------



## GUNNERMO

Well, I am a gun nut and an old poot on a fixed income. I still love my guns and I have others, but buying new ones has become rather an issue. Well, I am happy. I bought 2 new guns recently. Hi-Point 380 and 45. They are indeed ugly as heck, but they work, USA made and have a lifetime warranty. Very few $1000.00 pistols can offer that. They do indeed look like a cordless drill. LOL


----------



## PT111Pro

Huummmm GUNNERMO
Ugly like heck and look like a cordless drill?

Well they make indeed holes even in a distance. You could say a remote drill with very powerfull batteries even rechargeable when you collect the brass.

Ugly like heck? Well - did you check the new Walther line out? When I bought my PPX M1 everybody asked me if that is a freaking Hi-Point.


----------

